# ¡¡Catalans!! Ajudem a Madrid



## gvergara

Hola:

He vist un banner (rètol??? ) que deia_ ¡¡Catalans!! Ajudem* a *Madrid._ Aquesta preposició _a_ introdueix un complement de lloc o d'objecte directe? L'he vist en la pel·lícula_ La plaça del diamant_, ambientada en el períodes de la Segona República i la guerra civil espanyola. Gràcies per endavant, 

Gonzal·lo


----------



## Agró

Complement directe. Si estás pensant que aquesta 'a' no hi hauria de ser, jo també ho penso, però tingues present que potser l'autora volia reflexar la realitat lingüística, la forma de parlar de la gent a l'època.


----------



## gvergara

Agró said:


> Complement directe. Si estás pensant que aquesta 'a' no hi hauria de ser, jo també ho penso, però tingues present que potser l'autora volia reflexar la realitat lingüística, la forma de parlar de la gent a l'època.


A veure... Si no vaig molt errat, es pot emprar aquesta_ a_ abans d'alguns pronoms específics, com ara _tothom_. Podria ser una forma curta de _Ajudem a (tothom a) Madrid?_??  O potser tinc massa imaginació


----------



## gica

gvergara said:


> A veure... Si no vaig molt errat, es pot emprar aquesta_ a_ abans d'alguns pronoms específics, com ara _tothom_. Podria ser una forma curta de _Ajudem a (tothom a) Madrid?_??  O potser tinc massa imaginació


Jo diria que tens massa imaginació. La *a* és incorrecte. _Ajudem a tothom_ sí que és correcte.


----------



## Xiscomx

Jo ho entenc com una mena d'el·lipsis: Ajudem a Madrid = Ajudem a les persones que viuen a Madrid = Ajudem als madrilenys.


----------



## gica

És que hi sobra aquesta "a", en qualsevol cas. Aquest és el problema. Ajudar és transitiu.


----------



## Doraemon-

"Ajudem Madrid" seria "ayudemos a Madrid" i "Ajudem a Madrid" seria "ayudemos en Madrid" (anant allà a combatre, donant suport al govern, o el que sigui).
Ja no sé si s'hauria d'entendre així (que es pot entendre), o com un error gramatical, però potser no de la sèrie, sinò de la representació d'aquell moment, on encara no s'havia ensenyat el català a escola. De fet seria coherent amb l'utilització dels signes d'obertura d'exclamació, que no existeixen en català


----------



## Agró

Potser ni tan sols es tracta d'una errada, premeditada o no, atribuïble a la Mercè Rodoreda. Fullejant la novel·la no trobo la frase en qüestió. Potser és cosa dels guionistes de la pel·lícula.

Al meu anterior comentari hauria d'haver dir "reflectir", no pas "reflexar".


----------



## WizardDani

És el català de Barcelona, molt més comú del que es pensa, tot i que ara sembla que hi ha una tendència a parlar més 'correcte'. Jo que no sóc d'aquesta nova generació i pràcticament mai parlo en català (al treball parlo anglès i a casa castellà), he de dir que no hauria detectat l'error a cop d'ull. El que sí he vist és l'ús incorrecte dels signes d'obertura, però com diu Agró, em sembla que es volia ensenyar la realitat lingüística de l'época.


----------



## germanbz

Això que els signes d'obertura no existixen en català no ho trobe exacte.

De fet si miren el que diu la normativa gramatical de l'AVL

Però, en la pràctica, és normal posar el signe d’interrogació també al principi, s*obretot en casos en què l’oració interrogativa és llarga*. D’esta manera, s’eviten errors en la lectura d’un text, com els que es podrien donar en el fragment següent: Això és veritat. Però, ¿un polític, pel mer fet de ser polític, ha d’assumir totes les responsabilitats que es deriven d’estes actuacions incivilitzades?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Potser els moderadors podrien obrir un fil de discussió pel que concerneix els signes d'obertura?
És un subject que mereix una discussió a part.


----------

